# For Bud Cline



## ics_bill (Jun 20, 2008)

We are not here to bash but to share ideas, post some questions and lend a hand if possible. There are many very seasoned tile people out here and some with limited experience or up and coming pro's wanting to learn all they can. 
So far I learned alot just by scanning thru various posts. So then my question remains since this is a relative large mall job(small clothing store) what are some things I should look into ?

job is already demo'd floor is stripped of previous flooring
im bidding the installation of 12x12 porcelain/ceramic
Since the mall has been there for years Im guessing I wouldn't need a base(uncoupling membrane)?
Im in the Chicago metro area


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

You have to satisfy yourself that a membrane would not be beneficial to the finished product. No one on the Internet can bid this work for you nor recommend a definitive manner to make the installation without doing their own on-site appraisal.

Exploring the options is fine but you must be prepared to bite-the-bullet and take the hit if YOU are wrong in your chosen installation manner and techniques. The "set procedures" people use based on their experience and in a lot of jobs experience is key.:thumbup:


----------



## ics_bill (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input I appreciate it. Im going to bid it without the membrane then added clauses to it with memebrane and other work that may be required.
I'm going to visit the site this monday to look over the job


----------

